# laptop can ping sites but cannot browse



## ayandyan (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, I know this problem is all over the internet web forums but it just seems that there are a lot of possible causes to this issue. I've been researching already for 2 days and i still haven't found a cure. i can ping successfully to any website but i cannot load any on either FF or IE.

Everything was fine until I went outside of the country and some tech guy changed its settings (probably the TCP/IP settings, but I don't blame the guy because this could be a hardware issue) for it to be able to connect to their wireless network there. A few days after I got back home, my laptop says it can connect to the router, but it cannot load any website anymore. I tried connecting through LAN cable and then through wireless network but same thing, it says it is connected to the router and can ping, but still cannot load the site on the web browser.

My laptop is Acer Aspire 1690, WinXP Home Edition SP2. Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet for LAN and Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection for WLAN cards. 

- No Norton Antivirus program is installed. 
- Firewalls are turned off. 
- I've already ran the Symantec removal tool and it did not find anything suspicious.
- I've already scanned the pc using the latest updated virus database from AVG.
- I manually set the TCP/IP and then tried DHCP.
- Services (Computer Browser, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Wireless Zero Configuration) are running well.

It's still not working after all the tries and retries and reboots. I'm not really sure what to do next. Could you please help me out? I really would appreciate it alot. Thanks!


Best,
Ian


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*


Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ayandyan (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Here are the system specifications:

ISP: Singtel (Singapore)
router make: Linksys Wireless-G 2.4GHz
router model: WRT54G v4
connection type: wireless
encryption: WEP
pc: Windows XP Home Edition SP2
browser: Firefox/IE

Here are the results:
============= START =================

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Ian>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ACER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-99-CC-ED

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-59-2A-0F

============== END ================

I tried direct connection with a network cable (tried both static and DHCP TCIP/IP settings) but still no good. Other pcs are able to connect with no problem (both wired and wireless). By the way i removed the network cable for now to leave the internet connection attempt to the wireless network adapter. The wireless adapter TCP/IP is on DHCP right now. Now I'm not able to connect to the wireless router (though it can detect it) at all nor ping any website.Should I post this to another thread coz it's not a can-ping-but-not-browse type of problem anymore? I'm not really sure what I did but I think if I connect the network cable back then both (wired and wireless) suprisingly connects at the same time but does the can-ping-but-no-browse thing.I checked the device manager and all the drivers seem to be ok except for the Cirrus Logic PCIC PCMCIA controller but I don't think it has anything to do with it.

Could it have something to do with DNS Server? I really don't know... Let me know if i haven't explained anything clear.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Media Disconnected indicates a physical issue with the router, cable, or port on the machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Run the following repairs, try to connect by both ethernet and wireless at the same time and show the ping and ipconfig /all again, please.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## ayandyan (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi TerryNet, I followed your advice and restarted my laptop. Below is the report:

===========================================

C:\Documents and Settings\ian>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=243ms TTL=49
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=246ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=244ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=244ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 243ms, Maximum = 246ms, Average = 244ms

C:\Documents and Settings\ian>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.125.65] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=299ms TTL=51
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=301ms TTL=51
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=301ms TTL=51
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=305ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 69.147.125.65:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 299ms, Maximum = 305ms, Average = 301ms

C:\Documents and Settings\ian>NBTSTAT -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.105] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ACER <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\ian>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ACER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-59-2A-0F

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-99-CC-ED
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.186.1.58
218.186.1.38
202.156.1.48
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 07, 2010 12:14:26
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 08, 2010 12:14:26 PM

===========================================

Right now the ethernet is connected to the network but its wireless connection cannot. i opened DOS and i can ping sites but still cannot load the sites in the browser. Hmmm...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One possibility is a non-Windows firewall or security suite blocking your browsers. If you had any, which one(s) do, or did, you have on the machine?

For Firefox: Tools - Options... - Advanced - Network - Settings - make sure "No Proxy" is selected.

For IE: Control Panel - Internet Options - Connections tab - LAN Settings - none of the three options on that page should be selected.

For the wireless do the have the latest driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site? Are you using Intel's Proset utility or XP WZC to manage the wireless? What exactly happens when you try to connect by wireless to your network?


----------



## ayandyan (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Terrynet, im sorry i had been out for quite a while.

I have no non-windows firewall nor security suite installed. I followed the settings for the web browsers and it actually fixed my LAN (so much thanks for that!) but im not still able to connect to the wireless network. 

the network adapter has already the latest driver installed. now, this is really weird. my laptop can detect the wireless networks available. when i try to connect, the connection attempt popup comes up and after like 30 seconds disappears and the status on the wireless network listing says "Not Connected", but the caption on the connect button says "Disconnect". (Disconnect from what when you are saying that i am not connected??)

now, when i tried to launch the intel pro utility application, it says "There are no wireless network adapters installed, so the Configuration Utility will quit". I checked on the Device Manager, the wireless adapter Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG network is installed and enabled. Could this be a hardware issue or just some incorrect settings??


----------



## ayandyan (Oct 5, 2010)

hlpguru said:


> Must be the settings that need to be configure..


what settings hlpguru?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*hlpguru* was a spammer, his post was removed.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## ayandyan (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Telnet,

Please see attached snapshot on the wifi inspector window.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have a strong channel stepping on the *Free Public WiFi* signal, which is why you have this issue. You'll have to find Shann and get that moved.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Something's strange here. The *Free Public WiFi* is an Ad-hoc network, and you said you have a router and it is a Linksys. Is *Shann* your network? If so I think that you want to delete the profile for *Free Public WiFi* or move it below the profile for *Shann*.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess identifying the two networks would be useful here.


----------



## ayandyan (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

I removed the profile for the Free Public WiFi. However, I still could not connect to Shann. Yes, Shann is my wifi network. I ran the WiFi Inspector again. It detected another WiFi network named Brandy but its location is from afar off. Attached is the new snapshot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Give channel 1 a try on your router to see if that helps.


----------



## ayandyan (Oct 5, 2010)

Pardon me John. I'm not exactly sure what you mean by giving Channel 1 a try on the router?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to go into the router's web based configuration and change the wireless channel to channel 1.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Upgrading to SP3 would be a good idea, but probably won't help this problem.

If channel 1 doesn't help uninstall the Intel Proset utility (which should also uninstall the driver). Download from your PC manufacturer's web site the latest Intel Proset utility and driver package and install it. Using the Proset utility try again to connect.


----------

